# Why does GMC still exist?



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

I am curious as to what people think about the existence of GMC with GM being in a tight fiscal position currently. There are no truly unique vehicles in the GMC line. GM could retain the GMC name and use it for the medium and heavy duty truck line.

Its got to cost them more money to run both Chevy and GMC side by side.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

i actually like GMC truck styles better than the chevy's. especially these new 08's, GMC looks 10 times better than chevy.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

For the same reasons that we still have Marines and not just the Army!!!!

Semper Fi!!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Hummer is coded under gmc when probing exaust emmisions


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Not too sure why. Recently diamler chrysler or whatever name they are announced they are ditching all the double branded cars and only going to produce 1 version. I'd imagine GM has thought about it but there is alot of brand loyal people, more like front facia loyal people around who like one over the other.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

GMC exists because they look a lot better than the chevy's do, always have and always will, they could stick a chevy badge on them and id buy it. I just like the flashier look.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

snowman2025;451857 said:


> i actually like GMC truck styles better than the chevy's. especially these new 08's, GMC looks 10 times better than chevy.





lodogg89;451917 said:


> GMC exists because they look a lot better than the chevy's do, always have and always will, they could stick a chevy badge on them and id buy it. I just like the flashier look.


I agree with both of you guys. I usually prefer the look of a GMC front end over a Chevy, especially since Chevy went with the "transformer" front end in '03 and now whatever the he!! you want to call the newest body style. I do like they Chevy 99-02 body style better than the GMCs of the same years though, particularly the Chevy 01&02 HD with the taller hood.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I also like the gmc front ends better than the chevys. Really both trucks are the same, just everything from the fenders forward is different. Still like the gmcs better.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;452327 said:


> I also like the gmc front ends better than the chevys. Really both trucks are the same, just everything from the fenders forward is different. Still like the gmcs better.


my installer told me not to raise the boss vee in the scoop position unless your in stacking mode.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just a higher end version of chevy. It doesn't really hurt them to have it though. They just have to recover the cost to produce them through their sales. Wouldn't really hurt unless they were sitting on the lots not being sold. I also think that the 01 HD's look the best, but I may be biased on that one I didn't like the looks of the new ones at first, but they are growing on me. I like the GMC better though. It's the first time it wasn't just the grill that was different on the body.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Duncan90si;452039 said:


> I agree with both of you guys. I usually prefer the look of a GMC front end over a Chevy, especially since Chevy went with the "transformer" front end in '03 and now whatever the he!! you want to call the newest body style. I do like they Chevy 99-02 body style better than the GMCs of the same years though, particularly the Chevy 01&02 HD with the taller hood.


What they said


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Its sorta like a truck version of higher end compliments.
Example:
Cheaper/Luxury
VW / Audi
Toyota / Lexus
Nissan / Infiniti
Honda / Acura
Ford / Mercury / Lincoln


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Interesting thoughts so far but none that really compel GM to continue with two different brands. It sounds like most of you would be happy if the GMC line became Chevy trucks as long as the GMC styling remained.

How many of you wouldn't buy a Chevy if GMC went away? Would you switch your brand loyalty to Ford or Dodge? Perhaps Toyota or Nissan?


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I really don't get it either. If they were one they would out sell all the trucks and I wold be glad to here that ford is not # 1.

I had a 99 GMC. Then got the new 01HD Chevy. Then got an 03 HD Chevy and now have an 06 HD chevy but I am pricing an 08 HD GMC. Looks better to me and they did change the front end beside just putting a GMC up front. Thing is I feel as though to help chevy's numbers - I should buy chevy but then again......GMC just looks better!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

92XT;452352 said:


> my installer told me not to raise the boss vee in the scoop position unless your in stacking mode.


In my pic it was out straight and then I scooped it! I know it is hard on the hydros to do so. you can hear the pump bogging down when you do so.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm not trying to be a smartass but GMC makes Chevy not the other way around:salute: So shouldn't the question be why does Chevrolet still exist?


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

dzrick;453463 said:


> I'm not trying to be a smartass but GMC makes Chevy not the other way around:salute: So shouldn't the question be why does Chevrolet still exist?


Are you confusing GM (General Motors, the parent corporation of Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet, GMC, Holden, Hummer, Opel, Pontiac, Saab, Saturn and Vauxhall) 

with

GMC? (GMC, formerly known as GMC Truck, is a brand name used on trucks, vans, and SUVs marketed in North America and the Middle East by General Motors. In January, 2007, GMC was GM's 2nd largest selling light vehicle division after Chevrolet, ahead of Pontiac.)


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

OK the real reason I owned a 02 Chevy HD and I liked the rounded front ends. And when Chevy when square I went to GMC. And my local GMC dealer is easer to deal then the Chevy dealer. 


If GMC went away I would keep the GMC as long as possible and then get a Chevy.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

canoebuildah;453680 said:


> Are you confusing GM (General Motors, the parent corporation of Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet, GMC, Holden, Hummer, Opel, Pontiac, Saab, Saturn and Vauxhall)
> 
> with
> 
> GMC? (GMC, formerly known as GMC Truck, is a brand name used on trucks, vans, and SUVs marketed in North America and the Middle East by General Motors. In January, 2007, GMC was GM's 2nd largest selling light vehicle division after Chevrolet, ahead of Pontiac.)


 I might be, Sorry.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Is this a rehtorical question? Why is Lincoln still around? Same purpose I guess. Same vehicles marketed for optimum market share.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

lodogg89;451917 said:


> GMC exists because they look a lot better than the chevy's do, always have and always will, they could stick a chevy badge on them and id buy it. I just like the flashier look.


 I hear you on the looks. My everyday truck is a 1987 Chevy Blazer K5. (full size Blazer, not a S-10) Anyways, I plan on swapping out the radiator core support on forward from a 1989 to 1991 GMC Jimmy just because I like the look of the grill better then that of the Chevy.


----------



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the reason for chevy and gmc is just to get more product out there.

chevy base LS/ LT/ LTZ

then you got
gmc SL / SLT / Denali

why not bring in Cadillac Escalade just another version to sell more.

remember rich people want trucks to so they can look cool. drive fast in the snow. ditch there ride and have us pull them out.

i like the look of the gmc in the 08 but like chevy in the 07 better i like that look. but i also like the avalanche styling. (I want a 03-06 avalanche 2500 LT with the 8.1 4x4) i also have a 03 suburban. and love it. my friend has a 03 gmc denali the only difference is the engine and a few extra trim peices. we have the same heated leather seats. boss stereo, auto climate control. power folding and heated mirrors. etc. i get better mpg 14.5 vs 12 and we both pull the same size trailer. his pulls a litter easier but still not much difference. mine cost me 10K less. is cheaper to insure and uses less gas. I will always own the chevy version. And it is nice to have 2 different styling for the same truck

I think the a good reason is so buick and pontiac will have trucks on there lots. as most dealers are now Buick Pontiac and GMC. Near Lux cars , sporty cars and truck both light and HD. and everyone wants a truck or to at least have that as an option. you can appeal to everyone.

Restyling is just a way to give people more options without spending much more money to develop
I like the chrysler mini van vs the dodge verson.
i like the saturn outlook vs the buick acadia
i like lincoln mkz over the 500/taurus etc we all like choices and without that would you buy a ford version if the lincoln did not exist or would you shop chevy and toyota.

I know i would on some cars. If the buick enclave was the only version i would never buy it but i can choose the saturn outlook or the gmc acadia. I would not care what brand the acadia was under it is just ugly. but i love the saturn outlook styling 

that is my .02 plus 1.50


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've owned dozens of both. I love Chevy trucks. Here's what I think.

GMC used to be the less flashy, more work truck oriented of the two. It's only been more recent years that they've switched gears and tried to pursue the luxury end of the truck market. But unless you get a Denali (or Cadillac Escalade), a GMC is just a Chevy with a different nose. I don't know the figures right now, but historically Chevy sold more trucks than GMC. Always bugged me that Ford claimed to be the best selling light truck, but if you combined Chevy and GMC sales it was much more than Ford.

Personally I like the look of the Chevy over the GMC. No contest in my opinion. Maybe because I was around when GMCs were the ugly stepsister work truck. However I haven't been crazy about anything Chevy has made in quite a while. The 01-02 HD was the last attractive front end to me. 

But, if you want to argue which is a better truck, the only point you can argue is styling, because other than that they are the same.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't GMC the first truck, I remember seeing a GMC comercial a few years back that showed a couple old GMC 6X6 military trucks going across a bridge and I remember it saying that GMC was the first truck ever built, if I remember right so maybe GM doesnt want to get rid of the GMC name because of the long history.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

AESC;458408 said:


> I think the reason for chevy and gmc is just to get more product out there.
> 
> chevy base LS/ LT/ LTZ
> 
> ...


----------



## ppease (Oct 28, 2007)

I asked a salesman at a combo GMC/Chevy dealership about this. He said they will never dump the second pickup line. Apparently the move by GM to dump Oldsmobile was a huge mistake. They lost a much bigger market share than expected.


----------



## ppease (Oct 28, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;453454 said:


> In my pic it was out straight and then I scooped it! I know it is hard on the hydros to do so. you can hear the pump bogging down when you do so.


Are you serious about this?


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

i love my powerdome hood  and ill probably fix this truck over and over until i get sick of it. the interior features of the new trucks are HORRIBLE. everything is designed for looks, which i think is dumb. and they all need better defrost options i.e. more vents on the side windows!! the seats are junk and dash is junk, the hood(HD) is junk, the 6spd transmission(HD) is junk. it'll be a long time before i buy a new truck, they've got a lot of changes to make.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

tkrepairs;463759 said:


> i love my powerdome hood  and ill probably fix this truck over and over until i get sick of it. the interior features of the new trucks are HORRIBLE. everything is designed for looks, which i think is dumb. and they all need better defrost options i.e. more vents on the side windows!! the seats are junk and dash is junk, the hood(HD) is junk, the 6spd transmission(HD) is junk. it'll be a long time before i buy a new truck, they've got a lot of changes to make.


have you ever driven or been in a new one??? or are you just saying that??


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i thgink gms are better imo


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

Newdude;464167 said:


> have you ever driven or been in a new one??? or are you just saying that??


2007 NBS Chevy 2500HD ext. cab short bed Z71 silver 6.0L 6spd auto
warning: this is not a fully loaded $50k truck here so i understand theres different options available other than this

drive by wire is horrible, bad pedal feel and delayed
visibility over the lumps is distracting, plus the stupid plastic cowling collects ice like thats the purpose of it
the new windshield wipers they put on the all pre-curved, well in this case they dont work well
transmission in way too high gear most of the time
dash setup... is simple a bad thing?
trans temp should be a gauge, IMO
seats are very firm and narrow
the 3/4ton comes with a 2.5" receiver and 2" adapter sleeve? why?

i dunno maybe this truck is a lemon? my old man traded his 02 for it and he also thinks the 02 is a better truck overall. sure the new one is more powerful and gets better mileage. yippee
i mean i do like the split rear seat, front middle seat storage, the useless information you can scroll through on the driver information center - but never do, but overall i think chevy went backwards with this truck. the guts are great, but what they wrapped them with isn't much to brag about. and this is coming from someone who really likes his chevy. to the point where i wont buy a ford or dodge, i would get the new chevy if i had to and put up with it.

again again again this is all just my opinion


----------

